
Making Dart a Better Language for UI - childintime
https://medium.com/dartlang/making-dart-a-better-language-for-ui-f1ccaf9f546c
======
duncan-donuts
Interesting post. I know nothing of flutter or dart, but can sympathize with
this problem. I’ve really grown fond of JSX, but I tend to have this lingering
question about if s-expressions and lisps are the real panacea for writing
UIs. I’ve been wanting to really dive into clojurescript for years. Do other
people feel like lisps are exceptionally well suited for ui development?

~~~
lsh
no more or less in my opinion. The deciding factor is the design decisions by
the author(s) of the UI framework. You can stack abstractions as high you wish
in any language to get that lovely declarative feel, but how does it work in
anger? is it still legible in a year's time? Is it still maintained? Can you
go down the abstraction stack when you need to?

Javascript is a total fucking mess of bad programming decisions stacked on top
of bad programmers and I would avoid writing a UI in it like the plague.

There may be something out there that lets you write, read, maintain and
extend a UI that transpiles to Javascript. I've seen TeaVM in the news
recently:

* [http://teavm.org/](http://teavm.org/)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19581788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19581788)

I use Clojure + Swing with Seesaw myself.

* [https://github.com/daveray/seesaw](https://github.com/daveray/seesaw)

I don't think how native or goodlooking a gui is has any bearing on it's UX.

------
crudbug
Does Dart support templates like JSX for proper UI abstraction; the
programmatic way to define UI trees is annoying as hell.

~~~
tylerchr
I wonder, did you perhaps not read the linked article? If so I must have
misinterpeted you.

By my reading, its author seems to share your frustration and wrote the post
to answer your question.

